# Dropping off my application tommorow and getting married this September



## big45-70 (24 Mar 2011)

I have all my stuff ready to drop off my application at Lake.St, St.Catharines Armory. I'm 29 years old and applying for infantry,  somthing I have wanted to do my entire life.   I'm physically fit and have been running a home based strength and conditing buisness for the last 5 years (natesfitness.com) so I'm expecting to get in.  I'm getting married on Septemeber 10th of this year.  Will I have any problems with my wedding date?  What options if any do I have to make sure I am home for this day?


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2011)

Let's start with this: _Regular Force or Reserves?_


----------



## big45-70 (24 Mar 2011)

Regular force,  sorry I left out that important detail.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2011)

We will probably know in early April how many Reg F infantry will be accepted in Fiscal Year 2011/12.  And we'll likely know by the end of that month if the Recruiting System is already sitting on enough completed files to fill that requirement. You may not have any concerns about not being home in September.

If, however, your file does get processed to completion, and there are no delays or complications (with your file or within the Recruiting System), and you do get a call saying you will be accepted for a BMQ course that will create a conflict - you can always say no and ask that your file be recycled for a later course date. You may or may not have success. The period of delay which may be incurred by this approach cannot be predicted.


----------



## big45-70 (24 Mar 2011)

thanks for your answer,  if I'm in BMQ wil I be allowed to come home and get married,  then return back to BMQ?


----------



## jwtg (24 Mar 2011)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> thanks for your answer,  if I'm in BMQ wil I be allowed to come home and get married,  then return back to BMQ?


Are you asking if the CF will permit you? Or your wife?


----------



## big45-70 (24 Mar 2011)

Both  ;D you know how it is...


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2011)

Is the wedding on a weekend? Would you be able to leave St Jean after 1700 hrs on Friday and be back before 0600 hrs on Monday? Will you be far enough into your course that you will be eligible for weekend leave? Will your course staff be considerate enough to protect your leave pass even if your peers screw up that week's inspections? As you can see there are a lot of variables. Could it be possible? Yes. Can it be guaranteed? No.


----------



## big45-70 (24 Mar 2011)

Its on a Saturday,  possible is a good first step.  Thanks for all the info brother,


----------



## franciscorivera (5 Jun 2011)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> I'm physically fit and have been running a home based strength and conditing buisness for the last 5 years (natesfitness.com) *so I'm expecting to get in.*


 No matter how many times I read this I still dont understand and have to ask.. why so confident?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2011)

big45-70 said:
			
		

> so I'm expecting to get in.



There is no physical fitness testing as part of the regular force recruiting process so i hope you have something else to boost your confidence about getting in.


----------



## infantryian (5 Jun 2011)

Although I'm of the belief that genuine confidence that you would be an outstanding person for the position does help out in job interviews for any job. There could be an advantage if that's the case. I could be dead wrong though.


----------

